
According to Google 999999999999999 – 999999999999998 = 0 - sconxu
https://www.google.com/search?q=999999999999999+-+999999999999998&rlz=1CADEAC_enUS712US712&oq=999999999999999+-+999999999999998&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i64.260j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
======
Cereal
even 999999999999999 - 999999999999997 = 0

instead using 999999999999996 it return the correct result.

------
Bino
Should a hacker be surprised by floating point math?

~~~
tsukikage
This actually is quite surprising. If you play around, you quickly discover
the epsilon does not correspond to any standard mantissa sizes.

In fact, Google appear to represent numbers to a precision of 1 part in
333333333333333:

[https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=333333333333334+-+33333333...](https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=333333333333334+-+333333333333333)
and all smaller positive successive integer pairs yield 1

[https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=333333333333335+-+33333333...](https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=333333333333335+-+333333333333334)
and all larger positive successive integer pairs yield 0

what the hell kind of numeric representation does _that_?

